# Southern CA outdoor build diary



## so_cal_ninja650 (Sep 5, 2016)

So I have started building the outdoor enclosure for my 7mo old B&W. It's not finished yet but here is what I have so far. Most of the materials are what I had laying around my parents and in-laws house. 

My plan has changed a bit from when I originally started but these are the dimensions. 8ftLx6.5ftWx7ftH
This the location of where it is. We started to dig out room for the foundation.


----------



## so_cal_ninja650 (Sep 5, 2016)

For the foundation we used railroad ties because...well why not? They were just laying around and will help raid the framing off the ground. The are 8ft in length and roughly 4-8in wide. The front end is sticking out about 2.5ft because I will be placing a few steps to get into the enclosure.


----------



## so_cal_ninja650 (Sep 5, 2016)

The empty square in the back is where its underground hide will be. I have a 25gal plastic tub that I will place in there and surround it with dirt.


----------



## so_cal_ninja650 (Sep 5, 2016)

We started putting up the frame with 2x4s. They were left over pressure treated wood from a balcony my in-laws took down. They're not the best condition but they'll due the job.


----------



## Walter1 (Sep 5, 2016)

so_cal_ninja650 said:


> We started putting up the frame with 2x4s. They were left over pressure treated wood from a balcony my in-laws took down. They're not the best condition but they'll due the job.


Wow. Shaping up.


----------



## so_cal_ninja650 (Sep 5, 2016)

Frame all finished and a better shot of the underground hide. I will be placing wire mesh on top of the foundation and stainless steel wire fencing on top of that.


----------



## so_cal_ninja650 (Sep 5, 2016)

Chicken wire going up all the way to the top. Aluminum siding 2ftx2.5ft will placed on the ground level so it can't climb on the chicken wire.


----------



## CameronJayBauer (Sep 11, 2016)

This is gonna be awesome dude. How come it's so tall?


----------



## so_cal_ninja650 (Sep 11, 2016)

CameronJayBauer said:


> This is gonna be awesome dude. How come it's so tall?


 Thanks!
I made it tall that way I can climb in and clean it out without bumping my head haha. Going to have about 1ft of substrate so that leaves 6ft of headroom


----------



## Walter1 (Sep 12, 2016)

so_cal_ninja650 said:


> Thanks!
> I made it tall that way I can climb in and clean it out without bumping my head haha. Going to have about 1ft of substrate so that leaves 6ft of headroom


I like it a lot.


----------



## so_cal_ninja650 (Oct 21, 2016)

So here's the update. I finally had time to finish the enclosure. The plan changed from a simple outdoor enclosure to a full on house. I know a lot of you probably don't have the available resources that I had in terms of supplies, but all in all this cost me about $400 from start to finish. That includes all the lumber, hardware, paint, solar panels, and substrate. Here are the next set of photos. This is one large window on the south side of the enclosure which gets the most sun.


----------



## so_cal_ninja650 (Oct 21, 2016)

We decided to tear down the chicken wire on the inside since the entire thing will be enclosed in siding. This is the paper going up before the siding.


----------



## so_cal_ninja650 (Oct 21, 2016)

A couple shots from a distance after the paper was all done. We started framing out the walls and door with some 1x3's.


----------



## so_cal_ninja650 (Oct 21, 2016)

All of the siding was up and the door was completed.


----------



## so_cal_ninja650 (Oct 21, 2016)

Got a square yard of mulch from a local place for $15!! You can see all of the aluminum siding on the inside so she can't climb up. I added a step on the outside to make it easier for me to get in and out.


----------



## so_cal_ninja650 (Oct 21, 2016)

I introduced her tonight so hopefully she will be happy. She was walking around and exploring then dug underground. I still have to make a hide for her and get a bigger water bowl. Going to add a misting system and the solar panels over the next week when I get time. Temps are ranging from 60 overnight to 90 during day with humidity from 60-80%.


----------



## Walter1 (Oct 21, 2016)

Splendid.


----------



## so_cal_ninja650 (Oct 21, 2016)

Walter1 said:


> Splendid.


Thanks


----------



## Walter1 (Oct 21, 2016)

so_cal_ninja650 said:


> Thanks


You're very welcome.


----------



## CameronJayBauer (Nov 6, 2016)

I cant even put it in words... That is simply incredible dedication to your lizard. Much, much respect towards your hard work, it looks outstanding. I assume you're charging the tegu rent for that luxury? XD


----------



## so_cal_ninja650 (Nov 6, 2016)

CameronJayBauer said:


> I cant even put it in words... That is simply incredible dedication to your lizard. Much, much respect towards your hard work, it looks outstanding. I assume you're charging the tegu rent for that luxury? XD



Thanks for the kind words. I hope it is happy out there. I'm not going to charge for rent because I might move in myselft : ) However I'm having some issues with the solar panels and the battery capacity, so hopefully I can get it figured out before the winter.


----------



## so_cal_ninja650 (Nov 18, 2016)

She has been pretty quiet for the last couple of days, not coming out as often and definitely slowed her eating down. Only had one mice about 4 days ago. You think she may be going into burmation?


----------



## Walter1 (Nov 18, 2016)

so_cal_ninja650 said:


> She has been pretty quiet for the last couple of days, not coming out as often and definitely slowed her eating down. Only had one mice about 4 days ago. You think she may be going into burmation?


That adjusting to new place. all do that.


----------



## so_cal_ninja650 (Nov 19, 2016)

Walter1 said:


> That adjusting to new place. all do that.


Thanks Walter, Should I still offer food? If so how often?


----------



## Walter1 (Nov 19, 2016)

so_cal_ninja650 said:


> Thanks Walter, Should I still offer food? If so how often?


Between adjusting, say one week, and possibly slowing for the winter, try 1X/ week something small like 1/2 hardboiled egg. She'll hunt if hungry, so if she misses a chance once per week, that's fine. You could even wake her say in two weeks see if she wants to bask and eat. Remember, brumation is important to its well-being if it wants to. May not come out for three solid months or may come out once a week to bask for an hour maybe eat and go back under. Make sure she can bask and cool off in her hide.


----------



## so_cal_ninja650 (Nov 20, 2016)

Walter1 said:


> Between adjusting, say one week, and possibly slowing for the winter, try 1X/ week something small like 1/2 hardboiled egg. She'll hunt if hungry, so if she misses a chance once per week, that's fine. You could even wake her say in two weeks see if she wants to bask and eat. Remember, brumation is important to its well-being if it wants to. May not come out for three solid months or may come out once a week to bask for an hour maybe eat and go back under. Make sure she can bask and cool off in her hide.



Thanks! Just concerning seeing her lose weight like that.


----------



## so_cal_ninja650 (Dec 26, 2016)

So I have noticed a huge ant colony living in the substrate. I'm not sure if it was the rain that drove them in or what. I'm concerned because my tegu likes to bury herself right in the middle of it. 

Should I be worried about it? If so, how can I ride the area of the ants without harming her? I don't want to have to replace all of her substrate just to get rid of them. Any thoughts?


----------

